# Lost PFD @ Cisco Boat Ramp 7-15



## purpleyak (May 25, 2007)

Absent mindedly I left my black lotus pfd at the Cisco Boat Ramp taking out from Westwater....There were a bunch of people there and when I came back later to see, it was gone....

It is black, with a knife (Gerber), a can of chew, an extra pair of smileys and chapstick in the pocket....

If you have it, found it etc....please call 303-941-7609 

Dave


----------

